# Vocab Quiz!



## Tim_Nelson (Sep 25, 2014)

I just finished coding a vocab quiz with Civil Engineering words and terminology. 

Link here: --&gt; http://www.engineeringvideos.net/features/vocab/vocab.php 

This is my first version, so I'm open to ideas for improvements.

Screenshots below:


----------



## ptatohed (Sep 25, 2014)

Pretty cool, thanks Tim.

There is a typo in one of the answer choices for 'median lane' (transportation):

"the time from the end of one ctronller's green cycle to the end of the next controller's green cycle"

Dude, I almost spit out my Dew when I saw the term "shrinkage" (construction). All I could think of is that one Seinfeld episode where George went swimming!

It's very good. But, many of them are pretty obvious. For instance, for 'median lane' 3 out of the 4 answers have nothing at all to do with lanes. For 'simple interest', 3 out of the 4 answers having nothing to do with interest. Now, if the 4 answer choices described 4 different types of interests, that'd be a challenge! Just something to think about.

Thanks.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 25, 2014)

Nicely done. Ptato is correct. Most are very obvious


----------



## John QPE (Sep 25, 2014)

85% .... a lot of the answers were pretty obvious though, even if I knew nothing about the topic.


----------



## Tim_Nelson (Sep 25, 2014)

When selecting the incorrect answers to display, the quiz randomly selects other answers from that same topic (water, transportation, etc...). With such a loose association, the quiz is easy for anyone who can read and think. I'd have to build in some fancier logic for the questions to challenge an actual engineer - which I might do.

Just a first draft and appreciate the input! Keep in coming. 

@ptato, oops! I'll fix this! Thought I ran spell-check on everything. Thanks! I was thinking of adding a feature for people to add words and to submit corrections/edits, similar to wikipedia's self-editing functionality but I haven't build any of that in yet.


----------

